# Gros problème Ecran Apple 27 pouces Thunderbolt



## Olivier.w (3 Mars 2014)

Voila j'ai l'écran Apple 27 Pouces Thunderbolt branché au nouveau Mac Pro.
J'étteint le Mac Pro, je reviens 2 heures plus tard, j'allume le Mac et l'écran ne s'allume pas.
J'essaye sur mon MacBook Pro Retina, même problème, l'écran est bien reconnu car je le vois dans les infos système Apple. Par contre les haut parleurs de l'écran marchent.

je le débranche et débranche électriquement 2 fois, ça ne change rien

Au bout d'une heure je le débranche et retranche électriquement et la il se rallume, mais seulement environ 1 heure car au bout d'une heure alors que je travaillait dessus, l'écran s'éteint à nouveau d'un seul coup.

je le débranche électriquement, j'attend 10mn, je le retranche, il se rallie mais au bout de 30 secondes l'écran s'éteint à nouveau.

Je suis très embêter car je l'ai acheter d'occasion et la garantie d'un an à expirer.

D'ou le problème peut venir ? que me conseillez vous?

Merci d'avance;


----------



## HMaC2AL (3 Mars 2014)

A mon avis l'écran est en panne. Donc sois une réparation chez un spécialiste qui coutera je suis sur très cher ou l'achat d'un autre moniteur, solution qui me semble la plus raisonnable. Sinon, si tu es bricoleur en électronique, démontage de celui-ci et voir si un des composant n'est pas défectueux


----------



## Olivier.w (3 Mars 2014)

Je l'ai amener à l'Apple Store et c'est ou la dalle ou l'alimentation

Si c'est la dalle il y en as pour 700 donc je me suis commandé un écran 4K !


----------



## flevy (30 Novembre 2014)

bonjour
j'ai le même problème que toi e tue connais une autre personne qui a eu le même souci.
n'est ce pas un problème logiciel ? 
Y en a t'il d'autres que nous qui sommes atteints  ? N'y a t'il pas un problème de fiabilité de ce matériel : je ne tiens pas à racheter un nouvel écran vu le prix de vente !
merci de vos réponses


----------



## PowerCD (13 Février 2016)

Idem avec le modèle display port => écran à la déchetterie ! Ça fait mal au cœur et au porte-monnaie !
Ce n'est pas le problème d'Apple après passages en Apple store et coût de réparation improbable => achat d'un écran Apple 27 pouces Thunderbolt.
Mais… Mise à jour du firmware => instabilité.
Conclusion : pratiquer le yoga et faire avec.


----------



## SwissMad (8 Mars 2016)

Le mien se met souvent à devenir illisible, l'image vibre puis il s'éteint. Je dois débrancher et rebrancher le câble thunderbolt et de temps en temps, il repart..
Vu le prix, je pensais le garder 10 ans, mais 3 ans, c'est la programmation de son obsolescence semble-t-il... 
Magnifique écran, mais très très très mauvaise qualité intérieur..
Énerve!


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2016)

Ca a donc bien baissé depuis la génération de alu en 20/23/30" ... c'est honteux à ce prix là. Apple ferait mieux de laisser tomber, on trouve d'EXCELLENT écran (mat en plus) chez la concurrence en IPS/PVA/MVA ...


----------

